# Rockport Redfish 01/31/09



## Flaco (Mar 22, 2007)

I recieved a phone call last week from my good friend Eric last week. He told me he had been on a number of good sized fish for a couple of days and my chances of catching the elusive 30" redfish on fly might be as good as it was going to get. Mind you, I've been close many times but that 30" mark has been my kryptonite for a couple of years. So what does any self respecting, father to be with no money do? Pack my bags! We met at "the boat ramp" late, as was agreed, about 9:00 am. Started fishing quickly and saw a couple of average fish. Soon it was time to move. Got to the place the fish were supposed to be and they were there. I was warned that these fish were spooky, they were, but the right fly made the difference and we started catching fish. Here is the first one.









I got on the stick and let Eric fish a little and he hooked up with a serious fish. We measured the fish at 33" and a hair under 12Lbs.









And the release.










After seeing that fish I knew the big boys were there and my hopes of the 30 incher were high. I hooked up quickly with a small fish but there were some big fish coming down the shoreline. Get that fish off! I heard from the poling platform. Get your fly and be ready to cast! We got the fish to boat (handlined him), retrieved the fly, jumped back up on the casting platform and made the cast. Finally, my 30 incher.









Thanks Eric! I had a great time and what a weekend, I found out my wife and I are expecting our first child, a daughter, and I hooked up with a gift of a fish. We ended up with 7 fish in 2.5 hours and they ranged from low 20" to Eric's 33" fish. What a weekend.


----------



## d-donaghue (Oct 30, 2007)

texasflatsflyfishing.com


----------



## Flaco (Mar 22, 2007)

Hey Drew, I'm still drooling over your boat! Looking forward to fishing with you sometime. Take care.


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

tell your friend to get a haircut.

congratulations on the fish and the kid.


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

Those are some real pigs, congratulations! What fly were you using for them?


----------



## Flaco (Mar 22, 2007)

Thanks for the kind words guys. I appreciate it. I'll run the haircut idea by Eric.


----------



## Flaco (Mar 22, 2007)

Bruce J said:


> Those are some real pigs, congratulations! What fly were you using for them?


We ended up switching to a couple small crab patterns. Size 4 and 6.


----------



## Capt. Lowtide (Jun 30, 2004)

Ish said:


> tell your friend to get a haircut.
> 
> congratulations on the fish and the kid.


he's emulating his idol, Capt. Scott Graham

ditto on the congrats John

good job on the fish Eric


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

You hit on it Curtis! Hey come talk to me about the Wahoo.


----------



## squidmotion (Apr 5, 2007)

AWESOME!


----------



## FulloBull (Apr 19, 2006)

Nice fish and great pics!


----------

